# Disabled Parking and travelling to G.P



## LMJ (29 July 2012)

Has anyone  yet attempted to drive to Greenwich and use the reserved Blue badge parking scheme set up? If so was it complicated and what were your experiences??? We are going to the dressage on the 9th!
Many thanks


----------

